

Bletchley Park – Google Search - Gabriel_Martin
https://www.google.com/search?q=Bletchley+Park&oq=Bletchley+Park&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

======
kylelibra
Good to see Alan Turing getting his due. There's a great book about what was
happening during WWII there called Cryptonomicon by Neal Stephenson. It's
about a lot more than that, but a good chunk is about Bletchley Park. It's a
fictionalized account, but I'd highly recommend it to the HN crowd that is
interested in Turing, encryption, WWII, etc.

~~~
jlees
I recommend reading some nonfiction too. Cryptonomicon is one of my all-time
favourite books, but I feel by focusing on it alone it's a little bit of a
disservice to the reality of Bletchley.

The Secret Lives of Codebreakers and The Secret Life of Bletchley Park are
both great reads, both by Sinclair MacKay, and Hodges' Turing biography is
fascinating and, as we all know, heartbreaking in the end.

Bletchley wasn't just about Turing, though he certainly deserves his due, and
then some. Tommy Flowers, for example, who built Colossus -- or Mavis Batey,
who broke a coded message that led to reverse engineering the Enigma.

I highly recommend visiting if you can. Really drove home to me the people
aspect of the whole thing, and the somewhat frightening (and yet a tiny bit
wistful!) realization that had we all been born a few decades earlier, and
taken similar paths through life, Bletchley may well be where many if us spent
a good chunk of our years.

~~~
walshemj
This area doesn't get called spook county for nothing. Half my college course
at bedford was working on military aerospace. And those who have read the
laundry files have heard of the FO's site at Hanslope Park

Cryptonomicon does get some of the locations at BP slightly wrong location of
the Bombes vs Colossus

------
sp332
What is the image they used as a profile photo?
[https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-jryH6Qdpu1o/UnJciwUAH8I/A...](https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-jryH6Qdpu1o/UnJciwUAH8I/AAAAAAAAAWo/9YQtGoSKbmw/s250-no/BP_ONLINE_AVATAR_GOOGLE%2B_AW.jpg)

------
galapago
For this easter egg, it looks a little better to use the "encrypted" Google
domain:

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Bletchley%20Park](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Bletchley%20Park)

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
Nice touch!

------
kaoD
No easter egg for me :(

~~~
AnonJ
"Searching for "Bletchley Park" will cause the title of the info card to
appear as if it was being deciphered by Google."

------
NAFV_P
A compound Easter Egg [0], goooooogle 'tilt' || 'askew', then search
'dogengineer'. Wow.

[0]
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=askew&oq=askew&aqs=chrome....](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=askew&oq=askew&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.1238j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=dogengineer)

------
aharonovich
I know it's silly, but I'm leading a huge purchase of google equity right now
because of these things. Maybe I'm naive but I believe this is the trademark
of a top engineering company and I have faith that they will deliver on some
of their moonshots.

~~~
kailuowang
I personally don't think this is silly. The only way we as retail investors
can beat the market is through our own understanding of the engineering and
engineers. The market can't understand this kind of subtle indicators of the
engineering power Google has, but we, as engineers ourselves, can.

~~~
aharonovich
Oh, I'm not a retail investor :)

------
dkfmn
For those interested there's a new movie coming out on the topic called
Imitation Game.

Trailer: [http://youtu.be/nuPZUUED5uk](http://youtu.be/nuPZUUED5uk)

------
keehun
I wonder how Google builds in countless number of Easter eggs across its
searches and still manage to meet it's performance requirements. It seems like
Google has a lot of Easter eggs.

~~~
kornakiewicz
The idea of "Easter Eggs Manager" seems delightful.

~~~
daviis01
Under them would be the "Easter Egg Evangelist" which has awesome assonance.

------
brotoss
If anyone hasn't read Cryptonomicon, I'm sorry

